# Thinking of shrimp ... need advice.



## lucky07 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had to downsize this week (my second daughter was born last week and I needed space in my tiny appartment) and decided to get rid of my 30 gallon tank. I brought the cichlids I had in my 45 gallon to the fish store to get re-homed and moved the tropical community I had in the 30 over to the 45.

I'll post pics of the current setup as soon as I can as it might help with suggestions. Plastic plants and decorations from both tanks are in there now, it's a bit more "crowded" than it was in the 30 but still a little bit too open for my liking. My angelfish seem alot happier with that tank though which is nice. 

neons and rummys seem happy with the group size upgrade.

I'll just point form this to make it quick.

- moved to 45 gallon : 2 angelfish, 5 penguin tetras, 5 neon tetras, 3 rummynose tetras (one has been MIA since the move), 1 spotted raphael catfish (small), 1 bristlenose pleco (about 4 1/2 inches)

- stayed in 45 : 1 spotted raphael (bigger than the other but not full grown), 1 bristlenose pleco (about 3 1/2 inches)

- Gone : all my african cichlids.

- Bought with fish store credit from cichlids : 5 neon tetras, 5 rummynose tetras, and a free sample of java moss 

The angels aren't paired, it's just been the two of them since the beginning though. Never had aggression issues. penguins have never fin nipped the angels. Angels have never eaten a neon tetra or small rummynose. 

Enough background story for now, on to the part I need help with. This tank is pretty well at capacity and I am willing to part with the spotted raphaels if need be, I'll just replace 'em with a cleanup crew that don't get so big. The penguin tetras can go too, not too big a fan of them anymore for some reason. 

I wan't something different, shrimp for example. I always see them at the store and they fascinate me because I am a big fan of the natural ecosystem type tanks and they'd be an awesome addition. I don't want a shrimp tank, I want a mini river ecosystem in my living room with many different creatures all playing their part and doing their job. I want to look at my tank and feel like I'm snorkeling  . 

Given the tank setup I have are there any types of shrimp I could get away with putting in there? If not shrimp any other odd little creature that could add a little bit of life (life... not exitement) to the tank?

and no snails, I had a little hitchhiker come in with the java moss and I'm still trying to find the little bugger so I can put him in my daughters tank.

I know, I know ... I'm long winded 
soooooo, any ideas?

Tank is at +/- 76 degrees, water is on the soft side and pH is just a tad under 7.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Amano shrimp grow big enough they should be safe. If you put some small shrimp tubes in you might get away with rcs or others


----------



## lucky07 (Mar 15, 2012)

That's encouraging. Everywhere I read people are saying the angels will pick off the shrimp. Thing is these angels are extremely docile. It took them almost a year to get comfortable enough with me to come up at feeding time. Since I've moved them they've gone shy on me again. They've never harassed any of the neons or rummynoses, that's why I was starting to thing shrimp might actually work. Biggest worry now is the catfish but them I can get rid of. Angels aren't going anywhere though


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty much any ornamental shrimp won't last long in there. I would suggest Amanos as well and maybe one or two Bamboo shrimps if you have plenty of decor for them to hang out in the current?


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree about the amano shrimp....if you can afford to buy a few and try it, you can see how they react to the shrimp. Some get to be quite big for a shrimp, too. If that goes well, you could always try other shrimp....but then you're pushing it. RCS and most others are smaller. If you put amano in the tank, write back here....I have people ask about Angels and fish all the time.


----------

